# Mémoire Full et Import automatique



## Noa2coco (16 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour à tous,


Je vais replacer le contexte histoire que tout le monde comprenne et je précise en même temps que je viens de quitter le fabuleux univers du PC il y a moins d'un an donc Mac pour moi ca reste "un peu"... compliqué... . En vrai je pige quedal même si chaque jour j'en apprends un peu plus.

Je rentre de vacances et j'ai voulu importer les vidéos de ma Gopro toute neuve mais malheureusement GoPro Quick (un des soft de GoPro) ne parvenait pas à importer les photos et vidéos.
J'ai donc été faire un tour sur le site GoPro et différents forums et ai pu constater que dans certains cas ce soucis était causé par le fait que "iphoto" (Photo tout court sur mon mac) et "imovie" étaient réglés en mode importation auto et du coup ça bloquait le processus de GoPro Quick.

Ok pas de soucis, je suis différents tuto pour faire en sorte que cela ne soit plus en mode auto. A priori pas possible de le faire depuis imovie mais dans Photo oui et ca le désactiverait par la même sur imovie. Mais si je dis une connerie dites le moi.

Toutes ces manips m'ont fait me balader dans les méandres de mon Mac et là je découvre que mon Cloud est plein tout comme la mémoire de mon Mac.
Bizarre car je ne sauvegarde rien ni sur mon Mac ni dans le cloud.
Je vais faire un tour dans le finder/tousmesfichiers et je me rends comptes que y a des tonnes de docs !!! Et c'est pareil dans finder/icloudTous ces docs m'appartiennent mais sont issues de plusieurs appareils différents: clefs USB, Appareil photo, 2 ou 3 tel portables,.......

En gros j'ai l'impression que tout ce qui entre en connexion avec mon Mac est automatiquement sauvegardé. What the Fuck is going on !!!!

Prenons un exemple:
Je pratique la chute libre et j'ai récupéré une clef usb d'une des drop zones où je saute, clef qui sert à stocker les sauts des personnes ayant fait le initiation. Je suis rentré chez moi, j'ai connecté la clef afin de virer les 5 ou 6 vidéos publicitaires qui sont dans la clef.
La clef est donc vide mais aujourd'hui j'ai retrouvé les fameuses vidéos publicitaires !


Si vous êtes encore là merci d'avoir lu ce pavé. Du coup 2 questions :

1/ Quelqu'un saurait il me dire ce qu'il se passe et comment faire en sorte que mon Mac ne se la joue pas en mode sangsue ??
2/ Dans finder/icloud il est indiqué que l'espace de stockage icloud est saturé. Je me fais un "ptit clic droit/lire les informations" sur icloud (oui bha je viens du PC donc le clic droit c'est aussi naturel que d'aller pisser pour moi dsl   ) et là je vois qu'il y a pas loin de 18G. Sauf que quand je "clic droit/lire les informations" sur les différents éléments contenus dans icloud (apreçu, bureau, document,...) je tourne autour de 2G à la très très grosse louche. Pourquoi ?

Merci d'avance




*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## Noa2coco (16 Septembre 2017)

Ah oui et j'oubliais !

Dans mon fameux finder/tousmesfichiers, chaque fois que j'ouvre un doc, une vidéo ou quoi que ce soit, il me le copie. Du coup j'ai certain document en double, triple, quadruple, etc...

Un vrai bord**


----------

